# Volunteer deck hand



## SOCMedic

Hey everyone-

My name is Chris, I am a newly medically retired Special Operations Medic, my wife and I are stationed here for the next 18 months and I am looking to break into the deck hand work. I don't need to make it a full time job(but wouldn't mind it) I just want to get out and help people fish as much as possible. I don't need the money I just want the experience. I know how to work with rods and reels, tie lines, gaff and release fish, clean fish, clean and wash down a boat, I have spent weeks at sea and do not get sea sick. Plus I am a quick study and I am reliable and dependable, it's what 14 years in the army will get you. I am also not afraid of a little(or a LOT) of hard work, I have been on 7 combat deployments and I have had to deal with a myriad of hardships, so sweating on a boat all day, or staying up for 48 hours on a over night trip, while not easy, is nothing I can not handle. Please let me know if anyone is looking for additional help. Like I said no pay is necessary and I look forward to hearing from you guys and gals.

Chris

910-574-4932


----------



## finfever61

Good luck on finding a gig and thanks for your service. While the season is coming to a close some of my favorite fishing has been done in September, October and November. If you can't find a deckhand job I'm sure you can gain tons of experience hitching a ride with someone and chipping in on gas and bait.


----------



## SOCMedic

Thank you very much, and that's another possibility for me. I really appreciate your gratitude for my military service, I hope you realize that it never gets old to hear kind words from people about the military doing their jobs. Thank you again.

Chris


----------



## amarcafina

where are you located Chris, what side of town..?


----------



## SOCMedic

I live in East Hill(right near down town) but I am willing to drive even out to Destin to work/Help.

Chris


----------



## fishnhuntguy

Chris, I cannot hire you but wanted just to say thanks ! Wow 7 combat deployments. You deseve on dude ! God bless you and good luck with your search.


----------



## SOCMedic

Thank you very much sir!


----------



## KingMe!!!

Pretty impressive resume. Thank you for your service and best of luck at finding work in what you love.:notworthy:


----------



## Mike Moore

If I had a boat you'd certainly be welcome. Hopefully some folks will hook you up.


----------



## SOCMedic

This is why I think so highly of this forum and it's members, thank you all for the well wishes.


----------



## spinfactor

Chris, as an Army Veteran I fully understand what sacrifices must be made to keep this great nation free. Its a tough job mentally and physically on both you and your family. Thank you, and I Salute You!!! 

Currently, I'm working offshore on a supply vessel and will not return until beginning of next month. Don't own a boat for hire but your welcome to come alone and try your luck at fishing for fun. You don't have to pay, or wash the boat, just come alone and fish. Send PM with phone number if interested and I'll call you when I return.


----------

